# FX5



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Whats every1s IDEAL FX5 Filter combo.

(as in the filter media)


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

depends what youre using it for. because its fully customizable, tere are way too many options for mech/bio/chemical filtration for their to be a "ideal" combo.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

exodon king said:


> depends what youre using it for. because its fully customizable, tere are way too many options for mech/bio/chemical filtration for their to be a "ideal" combo.


Im asking Every1s "Favourite" filter media combo.

Im not asking thats the "best"-


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

again. depends on what you need it for. i have mine set up all differently based on the type of filtration needed on the tank. some have only mech filtration (filter pads/filter floss/quilt batting), some for strictly bio (bio balls/ceramic rings/bio balls), some for mech/chem (filter pads/ crushed coral/ quilt batting)


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

ahh, man.

Exodon -Your making my life hard







lol
--
Filter media recomendation For a 90 gal with 4-6 Baby RBP!
Tank has limmited live plants/ Sand Bottom.
--


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Personally i only have the standard foam and bio and this has worked great for my tank. When i had carbon removers and ammonia removers etc it killed my plants. Also due to the high flow rate the carbon doesnt last long and has to be replaced where as the bio lasts for a long time. I dont even use the polshing pads as these clog up to easily.


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

My FX5 is full with plastic scourers, there much cheaper than any other filter media and they are great, they have a huge area for the good bacteria to grow on, will easily break down ur 4 rbps waste. U can get 50 for £10 delivered on the net.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

My FX5 is full of ceramic rings with the foam inserts it comes with. I use Eheim ceramic rings as they were the cheapest (surprisingly) that I could find.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i jus loaded seachem bio matrix in mine with 2 fine pads


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

in all 4 of mine i have: 
sponges that it comes with around the baskets, in the media center bottom is the 
ceramic rings / middle basket is nylon pot scrubbers / top is the same as the middle

i find this to work great, it keeps the bacteria well and lets the flow stay true.
dennis

BTW; the polishing pads are only recommended for a 2 hour period of use,
they clogg like crazy as per the lady at fluval


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

I agree, i dont think any fine filter media is worth putting in the fx5 as it isnt an easy filter to service. The white pads and blue pads both clog easily and if it is your only filter, stopping the flow will impact your bio and mechanical filteration. Best bet is to have a small filter, easily servicable and have this as your fine filteration, i use a small external full of filter wool


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

how about some filter floss?
they clog easly also?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Shiver go to Dragon Aquarium. They have the cheapest priced FX5's around. I paid $300 taxes in


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I already picked 1 up. from craigslist awhile back.
U decided to keep ur reds? i pmed u


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

if youre going to go with filter floss, just get poly-fill instead. its basically the same thing, but costs next to nothing. and you can easily and cheaply replace it as needed.
its great for picking up smaller debris, but it will also get clogged faster then some other media.
but hell, at $8 a roll, who cares. just change it as you need it


----------

